# Key Fob protection options



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

My Cell Phone called the Miami Dade 911 Center. I had just seen on the news that brand of phone was prone to do this. I was amazed when they called me, said it had been trying to call for hours


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

supawiz6991 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I need to find a way to protect my keyfob when its in my pocket. I'm having an issue were the buttons keep getting pressed in my pocket. Does anyone know of a good case or other option to resolve this?


Try Amazon and search for an “RF Shield Bag”. I have my spare Key Fob in one of them inside my trunk just incase I lose mine while out of the car. Only problem is the bag is not that small, perhaps they have one that fits the Key tightly and would fit in your pocket.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

What about a silicone cover:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Key-Fob-Co...:Cruze&hash=item25f12db162:g:IZIAAOSwAQBas26y

or a pouch of sorts:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1x-Univers....4L+1364CC+83Cu.+In.+l4+GAS+DOHC+Turbocharged


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I keep my fob on a keyring, with a big key right in "font" of it. You could probably do the same with a big "dog tag" like item. The large key or dog tag will act as a shield and keep the buttons from being pressed.


----------



## supawiz6991 (May 12, 2018)

mikestony, the pouch is more what I was thinking. Just need something to keep the buttons from accidentally getting pressed.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a leather cover on mine and sometimes I have to use my fingernail to push on the button. May be just what you need. They wear out a bit after a few years so you may want to get two while they still make them.


Here is one example. I have found them much cheaper though, so spend a bit of time looking first. Oh and before I forget, use a key ring though the fob. That chintzy strap is not good enough.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is a better one, but this seller no longer carries them. They were less than $5.


----------

